# javax.faces und javax.servlet cannot be resolved



## ulf (9. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein Eclipse der Meinung sei, dass weder javax.faces noch javax.servlet auffindbar sind. Auch die Autovervollständigung zeigt mir diese Packages nicht an, wenn ich einen Import erstelle.

Vielleicht helfen die folgenden Angaben weiter:

Betriebssystem: Mac OS X 10.5.5

JRE: 

```
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_16-b06-284)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_16-133, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Eclipse-Version: 
Version: 3.4.1
Build id: M20080911-1700

In Eclipse eingestellte JVM: 1.5

Verfügbare Packages aus javax:


accessibility
activity
crypto
imageio
management
media
naming
net
print
rmi
security
sound
sql
swing
transaction
vecmath
xml

Ich hab es auch schon unter Ubuntu 8.10 mit installiertem sun-java5-jdk probiert. Gleiches Ergebnis.

Ich weiß gerade echt nicht weiter, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand eine Idee?


Danke im Voraus
Ulf


----------



## ulf (9. Dez 2008)

Nach langem Suchen habe ich nun endlich die Dateien gefunden, die die fehlenden Packages beinhalten. 

jsp-api.jar
servlet-api.jar
myfaces-api.jar

Nun kann ich doch endlich beruhigt schlafen ;-)


----------



## denu (8. Nov 2011)

ich danke vielmals !!!
musste die glassfish-library hinzufügen in meinem beispielprojekt, damit eclipse die javax.faces imports machen konnte !!

ich schlaf nun bestimmt auch gut


----------

